# Smoked a Powerstroke Today



## Duramax (Jul 12, 2005)

I raced a guy today who had a powerstroke.  His mods are upgraded turbo, 5in exhaust, diablo sport tuner/chip, and an air intake system.  Well, he got embarassed.  We turned onto a straight away from a stop sign.  He nailed it billowing out black smoke from the tail pipe.  A good truck and a half ahead of me. So I nailed mine and caught him and steadily pulled away from him.  We pulled up to the next stop and he was shocked I out ran him.  He asked me my mods and all I have done to my DURAMAX is air intake and a tuner.  The DURAMAX made me proud today.  

Sorry guys, had to brag a little.

Duramax


----------



## UGA hunter (Jul 12, 2005)

Hook em up! Bowties are for little boys!


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jul 12, 2005)

yea diablo chips can't go on powerstrokes either....they are only for chevy's and gmc's so he must be a little


----------



## the HEED! (Jul 12, 2005)

*That isnt hard to do.....*

when he's pulling a Bobcat and youre not... I can set you up a race with a Stroke, his jerks the front left tire off the ground since you think that Duramax is such a beast.....


----------



## HT2 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Dura.......*

That's good.........

Just stay clear of them Cummin's..........

They might make you feel a little bad.............


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 12, 2005)

If ya'll want to race get a car.  If you want to see whose truck is better hook them together and see which one pulls the other one. Or better yet check back at 200,000 miles and see which one is still running or has had less problems.


----------



## Heathen (Jul 12, 2005)

Some folks just can't handle the truth.


----------



## gatortrax (Jul 12, 2005)

bradpatt03, diablo makes tuners for the 7.3 and the 6.0


----------



## Heathen (Jul 12, 2005)

PSE TRITON said:
			
		

> when he's pulling a Bobcat and youre not... I can set you up a race with a Stroke, his jerks the front left tire off the ground since you think that Duramax is such a beast.....


Well I'm sure anyone can find another vehicle that will out run another at any point in time, thats not what he said to find him one to race he was just wanting to brag alittle.  Some folks take things way to personal on here. Yeah I'm sure I could find something that would outrun  the Powerstroke your talking about, but so what.


----------



## Buzz (Jul 12, 2005)

Just out of curiosity, just how fast IS a modified Powerstroke or Duramax?  This thread just got me remembering an incident a few years ago when I was working in Augusta.  Some kids in a Powerstroke F250 that was decked out (who knows about the modifications) kept trying to get me to race them at a red lights.  I had a 2000 Nissan Maxima rental car, which is just a normal sporty family sedan.  Even with them getting a head start, I absolutely left them in the dust.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jul 12, 2005)

7x57 said:
			
		

> I had a 2000 Nissan Maxima rental car, which is just a normal sporty family sedan.  Even with them getting a head start, I absolutely left them in the dust.


Even back then they had a 222 hp engine with a curb weight of 1451#s.  That's one horse per 6.54#.  With all models of F250s of that year having a curb weight of over 5,000 #s and the three stock engines delivering only 235 to 310 hp, it never had a chance (nor would most any truck against that car).  
Rule of thumb, if you're in a truck, don't race most cars.  If your in a car, don't race most motorcycles.  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Duramax (Jul 12, 2005)

I knew this post we get you ford boys fired up.  I am sure there are some fords out there that will beat me.  Mine is not a race truck by far.  But, note he had way more mods than I have and he still got beat.  I will put mine up against any with the same mods.  We all know more mods means more power.  It just shows all you ford guys always try to make excuses.  Us GM guys just show you how its done no excuses.

Duramax


----------



## Perry Hayes (Jul 13, 2005)

The Ford camp is not firedup.We think this is a funny post


----------



## UGA hunter (Jul 13, 2005)

UGA hunter said:
			
		

> Hook em up! Bowties are for little boys!



  A Chevy will run. I'll give 'em that. And they ride great. But those two characteristics sound like a car to me. We know who'll haul the load and last for ages! If you want to talk trucks, talk Ford!


----------



## Heathen (Jul 13, 2005)

UGA hunter said:
			
		

> A Chevy will run. I'll give 'em that. And they ride great. But those two characteristics sound like a car to me. We know who'll haul the load and last for ages! If you want to talk trucks, talk Ford!


I guess thats why Ford runs the commercial stating that they are the most dependable & longlasting trucks on the road..................Oh I'm sorry that's a Chevy commercial.


----------



## HT2 (Jul 13, 2005)

*All of ya'll as just avoiding the "BIG DOG"!!!!!!!*

Go get ya'llself up against a Cummins come back to me and tell me what ya'll did against them........

Then tell me how bad you got beat............


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jul 13, 2005)

And Fords are friendly!    
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Trizey (Jul 13, 2005)

HT2-  You ain't got a dog in this fight


----------



## HT2 (Jul 13, 2005)

*Trizey.........*

I ain't got a Cummins..........

Wish I did though.........

But I can tell you this..........I can go get a Cummins right now, and I'll put it up against "ANY" Dura-Slack or Power Joke there is!!!!!!!!

You wanna play a little game of "PINKS"???????


----------



## Heathen (Jul 13, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> I ain't got a Cummins..........
> 
> Wish I did though.........
> 
> ...


Well go get it, lets see


----------



## Trizey (Jul 13, 2005)

HT2-  I ain't got a Dura, Power or Cummings....But I know if I ever bought one, which one it would be


----------



## Duck's and Buck's (Jul 13, 2005)

*wow*

I'm the used car guy at a Chevy dealership in N Ga. so I hear all the stories about all of the trucks as you can imagine. The only thing about a dodge is you can't hear yourself thinking in that rattling contraption but it is a strong rig.  My experience with powerstrokes is the 7.3 was way better than the new 6.0 and neither of them have a transmission that is worth a flip.  I would think that the trany in a stroke would croke if you hooked it to a duramax for any length of time.  And for the chevy riding good why in the world would someone(UGA Hunter) complain about that. Most of the guys we sell them to like to be comfortable when they actually have to work out of them every day. That quiet duramax sure is nice on the way home from a hard day's work.  Now to the towing part, a duramax with a 3.73 axle and a ball hitch has factory specs of 12,000 lbs. maximum trailer weight. I wonder what a ford's is? I am not sure but I'll look to see if I can find it.  Good Luck with whatever you drive


----------



## beretta (Jul 13, 2005)

Put it on the show"Pinks"


----------



## Randy (Jul 13, 2005)

I have never seen a Powerstroke that didn't smoke?


----------



## UGA hunter (Jul 13, 2005)

15000 lbs towing on the Ford (from fordvehicles.com). I know a guy with a video of a '03 2500 Duramax and '02 F-250 hooked up and the Powerstroke drug it even when the Duramax had a 10mph running go. A guy I work with has a '02 Powerstroke dually and hooks up 15000 lbs to it very often and has no trouble at all. As for longest lasting trucks on the road, we have a '85 F-150 in the yard with 300k and still trucking with nothing replaced and I guarantee that truck has hauled it share of loads (I know it has hauled 2 tons of concrete in the bed). This is all fun though. Everyone has their own opinion and I'm sure that there are some good ones and some bad ones of all trucks out there. Most of it depends on how well you keep 'em up though. I must say I'd drive a Chevy any day over a Dodge though.


----------



## Duck's and Buck's (Jul 13, 2005)

*yep*

amen


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 13, 2005)

I love Chevy's but I disagree with the rattling Dodge. My grandparents have a 3500 Heavy Duty dually 4x4. It is as quite as any gas truck I have been in and almost as quite as a car. It also pulls about 14000 lbs worth of camper all over the country without a problem.


----------



## badger (Jul 13, 2005)

http://www.willburns.com/Hookin.mpg

Try this one out    

(Sorry, don't have a Dodge against a Duramax)


----------



## Ga-Spur (Jul 13, 2005)

I am a Chevy man but I use Ford trucks to work with because they are built stronger. Chevrolet shouldn't be allowed to sell their diesel engine . It use to be built from gasoline engine blocks. I know I had one. We have been "had" by the American auto and truck builders . That is why their sales is suffering while Toyotas and  Nissans  are increasing. Most of these granite haulers are using those big Dodge diesel dually trucks to pull with across the nation with good results for now. They can't compete with a Peterbuilt though. It is said "you get what you pay for" , well I don't think so with the Chevrolet diesel. They can come up with some cool names though ,can't they.


----------



## Perry Hayes (Jul 13, 2005)

Them ugly chevy duramax trucks are for the inexperinced and young that just 
don't no the difference yet.You need to look at the history, I understand that you GM guys have not had anything to compete with Ford and Dodge for that matter until Japan built Gm and engine but the comparisons you are triying to show here is not for mature people. I have an 86 S10 4WD with front and rear locker that will drag your big truck down the road if you don't have atleast rear lockers.I do understand product loyalty but I finally had to switch
to Ford because they are still true trucks. However my S10 is a truck that I will not sell, it has been great.It will go thru the woods.


----------



## HT2 (Jul 13, 2005)

*Heathen..........*



			
				Heathen said:
			
		

> Well go get it, lets see


It won't be me drivin' it, but I know the feller that owns it.....

Time?????

Place??????

I'll get with him and we'll see what happens.........


----------



## Big M (Jul 13, 2005)

This- is getting good,you got this ,I got that,I have a friend that has that. I work at chevy dealer ,dodge is great and fords are for   Now it time to put up or shut up.I no of a track that is a 1/8 mile .Lets run them stockno mods
The: place Putnam Co.dragstrip Sunday .This could be fun. Ford,Chevy, Dodge? What about your Atv How fast is it?


----------



## Jkidd (Jul 13, 2005)

badger said:
			
		

> http://www.willburns.com/Hookin.mpg
> 
> Try this one out
> 
> (Sorry, don't have a Dodge against a Duramax)


 
 That has to be the most REDNECK thing I ever saw...... ONLY IN AMERICA  


 Jason


----------



## Heathen (Jul 13, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> It won't be me drivin' it, but I know the feller that owns it.....
> 
> Time?????
> 
> ...


Well it won't be me driving either and I did not say it would be a truck either. If your guy can't run in the high 9's or low 10's in the 1/4 then there is no since in even making the trip.


----------



## Heathen (Jul 13, 2005)

Jkidd said:
			
		

> That has to be the most REDNECK thing I ever saw...... ONLY IN AMERICA
> 
> 
> Jason


That Ford just wasn't any match for that Dodge.


----------



## Duramax (Jul 13, 2005)

I love the way things get taken out of porportion.  You guys crack me up.  Just like it was said earlier we all know something faster and better than the next guy.  It all comes down to what you like.  I have been in fords that would blow my doors off as well as dodges as well as other GM's. For the instance I mentioned on my first post it didnt happen this time.  I give everyone props if what they have is strong running no matter what make.  Just so we are all clear on that.

Duramax


----------



## bubbabuck (Jul 13, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> That's good.........
> 
> Just stay clear of them Cummin's..........
> 
> They might make you feel a little bad.............






Thats What I'm talkin bout !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

   

Tim....That Duramax sho don't want any of my 05 Cummins Beast.....and its all Factory !!
That is until tomorrow.....thats when the Hypertech programer gets installed .....I think I'm gonna cut mine and JT's Drive time to Texas this fall by 3 hours !!!


----------



## bubbabuck (Jul 14, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> I ain't got a Cummins..........
> 
> Wish I did though.........
> 
> ...





Tim ...I got your slack bud !!

They can race or bully each other .....but they just look the other way when the Dodge Beast gets near !!!


----------



## bubbabuck (Jul 14, 2005)

Duck's and Buck's said:
			
		

> I'm the used car guy at a Chevy dealership in N Ga. so I hear all the stories about all of the trucks as you can imagine. The only thing about a dodge is you can't hear yourself thinking in that rattling contraption but it is a strong rig.  My experience with powerstrokes is the 7.3 was way better than the new 6.0 and neither of them have a transmission that is worth a flip.  I would think that the trany in a stroke would croke if you hooked it to a duramax for any length of time.  And for the chevy riding good why in the world would someone(UGA Hunter) complain about that. Most of the guys we sell them to like to be comfortable when they actually have to work out of them every day. That quiet duramax sure is nice on the way home from a hard day's work.  Now to the towing part, a duramax with a 3.73 axle and a ball hitch has factory specs of 12,000 lbs. maximum trailer weight. I wonder what a ford's is? I am not sure but I'll look to see if I can find it.  Good Luck with whatever you drive




Your talkin pre 02 Cummins.....The new ones are as quite as they come !!


----------



## bubbabuck (Jul 14, 2005)

badger said:
			
		

> http://www.willburns.com/Hookin.mpg
> 
> Try this one out
> 
> (Sorry, don't have a Dodge against a Duramax)




Yeah ...I want a FORD!!!


----------



## Burl E. (Jul 14, 2005)

What's the scoop on the new Ford accessory offered now' The heated tail gate?
Do you know about it?


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jul 14, 2005)

i ain't even gettin into this one...everyone has their trucks that'll outrun everyone else's. i used to have an f-250 on 38" tires that would outrun most factory cars. one of my best friends has an f-350 dually that will outrun a camaro and bark 3rd gear. but----WHO CARES???? 

my truck is faster, no mine is, NO MINE IS....at the end of the day---TALK IS CHEAP. 

ALSO- i though trucks were built for power, not speed. if you want a fast truck buy a dang tacoma or some other "ricer" and soup it up. i don't modify my truck's engine's for speed...i do it for power, towing, etc.


----------



## bubbabuck (Jul 14, 2005)

Brad.....dude your are exactly right !!

Desiel is 2.30 a gallon....sure not gonna race anybody !!

Not gonna hook a 47,000.00 truck to anything that pulls back !!!



Soooooo....Cheap talk is all I can AFFORD !!  

But its cheap entertainment untill Deer Season opens !! ....

P.S......my daddy's bigger than yours !!!


----------



## kcausey (Jul 14, 2005)

*Ever notice???...*

when chevy or ford has heavy duty truck commercials they never even metion dodge, just continually bust each other up.  That 6 cylinder, 5.9litre Cummins in my fathers truck, (factory set up), has out run every powerstroke or duramax that has gotten near it and wanted to try.  His is a late model 2004, 4 door, 4 wheel drive, 325hp and 600ftlbs.  he has a 3.92 rear end.  He works in the contruction field and nearly everyone has some sort of heavy duty truck or diesel, 3 or 4 with duramax's or powerstrokes have tried out running him and they just can't.  For that inline 6 cylinder to be that dominant is impressive.  I have a Buddy that has a 2004 Dodge like my fathers just with a 4.10 rear end, and he says he has never been outrun by a factory ford or chevy.  I have a ext cab 2001 Dodge Sport, Offroad 4x4 with the 360, and have a 4.10 rear end....they both dust me everytime i try to race.....i get them both to about 35mph, then by 75-80mph, they are both 8-10 truck lengths ahead.


----------



## Georgiaastro (Jul 15, 2005)

Well my wife's gator will out run my riding mower.


----------



## Snakeman (Jul 15, 2005)

bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> i don't modify my truck's engine's for speed...i do it for power, towing, etc.


  Brad......you're 18.  How many trucks, and how much modification do you want us to believe you have done?  How much serious towing, and for how long?  

The Snakeman


----------



## Heathen (Jul 15, 2005)

Snakeman said:
			
		

> Brad......you're 18.  How many trucks, and how much modification do you want us to believe you have done?  How much serious towing, and for how long?
> 
> The Snakeman


Maybe he started driving when he was 8.


----------



## HT2 (Jul 15, 2005)

*Snake........*



			
				Snakeman said:
			
		

> Brad......you're 18.  How many trucks, and how much modification do you want us to believe you have done?  How much serious towing, and for how long?
> 
> The Snakeman


Maybe 'ol Brad was a child prodigy............

    

You know..........

High school by age 10 and out of college at 16...........


----------



## Perry Hayes (Jul 15, 2005)

Snakeman said:
			
		

> Brad......you're 18.  How many trucks, and how much modification do you want us to believe you have done?  How much serious towing, and for how long?
> 
> The Snakeman


It goes far beyond Brad ......Snakeman.


----------



## justus3131 (Jul 18, 2005)

Were you in Jamaica?


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jul 18, 2005)

> Brad......you're 18. How many trucks, and how much modification do you want us to believe you have done? How much serious towing, and for how long?



not to be a smart alec or disrespectful but quite actually i would be willing to bet that i have had more trucks, w/ more mods than 90% of the people on this board.

i started w/ a 97 f-150 4wd w/ intake, 3"body, 35" tires, flowmasters, etc

sold that to buy my dad's old truck- a 2001 f-150 supercrew that i had about 12 grand in mods to (lift, wheels, tires, exhaust, intake, misc. interior stuff, gears, and i could go on and on and on)

after that i got a 2001 f-250 diesel that i put a chip on, upgraded the factory turbo, re-geared, 8" lift, 38" tires, etc

after that i got (and still have) a 2004 f-150 w/ a 2.5" lift 35" tires, flowmasters, etc

EACH OF WHICH has towed tractors, boats, 4wheelers, misc dirt/concrete, furniture, bricks, a camper, etc
SO try again


----------



## Snakeman (Jul 18, 2005)

All this in what, 3 years?


> i would be willing to bet that i have had more trucks, w/ more mods than 90% of the people on this board.


 How much are you willing to lose?

The Snakeman


----------



## HT2 (Jul 18, 2005)

*Snake.........*

Ah the younger generation......    

You know you can do a lot in 18 years...........


----------



## UGA hunter (Jul 18, 2005)

Anyone? Anyone?

http://dieselinnovations.com/videos/maddog_lasvegas_run.wmv

http://dieselinnovations.com/videos/maddog1baytown.mpg


----------



## HTRDNCK (Jul 18, 2005)

UGA hunter said:
			
		

> Anyone? Anyone?
> 
> http://dieselinnovations.com/videos/maddog_lasvegas_run.wmv
> 
> http://dieselinnovations.com/videos/maddog1baytown.mpg



Well to add a little fuel to the fire...that f350 is sporting a Cummins engine.....

Do a search on the web for MADDOG and cummins... fairly famous truck...

here is a link....

http://www.texasdieseltrucks.com/ne...hp?t=721&sid=45840a830ee7fcdb6e6a20dd44b4a4c0

Its all about the engine.....not the truck brand.


----------



## jason308 (Jul 19, 2005)

looks like in that second clip the guy on the left of the Ford had never been in the drivers seat before?


----------



## badger (Jul 19, 2005)

HTRDNCK said:
			
		

> Well to add a little fuel to the fire...that f350 is sporting a Cummins engine.....
> 
> Do a search on the web for MADDOG and cummins... fairly famous truck...
> 
> ...



Yup,

Maddog tossed the Powerstroke idea when he kept throwing rods at about the 500 HP mark. That truck runs a 12 valve Cummins with dual turbos and well over 100 lbs boost. He was featured in Off-Road magazine a few months back. The truck dynoed 1000 HP & 1700 lb/ft of torque at the wheels


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jul 19, 2005)

> How much are you willing to lose



how much do you got...

how many modified trucks have you owned...let alone the rest of these folks


----------



## Snakeman (Jul 19, 2005)

Brad, you have a PM.

The Snakeman


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jul 19, 2005)

give it up dude...its not worth getting all emotional and "technical" over...just watch what you say before you assume that everyone under the age of 40 knows nothing


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jul 19, 2005)

Snakeman said:
			
		

> Brad, you have a PM.
> 
> The Snakeman


I wanna' come watch!     
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Heathen (Jul 19, 2005)

bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> not to be a smart alec or disrespectful but quite actually i would be willing to bet that i have had more trucks, w/ more mods than 90% of the people on this board.
> 
> i started w/ a 97 f-150 4wd w/ intake, 3"body, 35" tires, flowmasters, etc
> 
> ...


Well other than the exhaust & intake the rest of the mods aren't gonna do any thing to help performance. Your gonna need to do more than that to offset the performance lost with the oversized tires and the lifting of the truck. Those two things will slow a truck considerably. Especially the big tires, takes alot of power to turn those big wheels.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 19, 2005)

Take a deep breath folks we are only talking about expensive lawnmowers here (push mowers when you talk about Dodge).

Either relax or dont post.

Jim


----------



## badger (Jul 19, 2005)

*Hey Jim.........*

You wanna race?...............        

I have the Dodge.................  

badger


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 19, 2005)

my mower is faster than yours


----------



## tobyfloyd61 (Jul 19, 2005)

my powerstroke gets 17 to 18 mpg with no mods..thats pretty slow at 2.35 a gallon...


----------



## Branchminnow (Jul 20, 2005)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> my mower is faster than yours


No it aint mine is so fast when I cut grass in the rain it dodges the rain drops!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jul 20, 2005)

Hey Jim, My weedeater is faster than yours!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 20, 2005)

Southern Steel said:
			
		

> Hey Jim, My weedeater is faster than yours!!



everyone's is faster than mine...I dont own one  Or a lawnmower for that matter


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jul 20, 2005)

I knew that, but was keeping it a secret. Your lawn service was over when I picked up my deer head. I knew that Woodys kept you too busy to do lawn work!!


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jul 20, 2005)

JIM!!!! how lazy


----------



## bubbabuck (Jul 20, 2005)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> Take a deep breath folks we are only talking about expensive lawnmowers here (push mowers when you talk about Dodge).
> 
> Either relax or dont post.
> 
> Jim




Oh !!....Now thats just plain Mean !!!   


Why's my Dodge got to be a push mower ???


----------



## HT2 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Bubba.......*

I wondered where you have been??????

Let this "BOYS" just keep on talkin'........

They just don't know what a "CUMMINS" is........

DO THEY??????


----------



## bubbabuck (Jul 20, 2005)

Nope !!....Oh the poor uneducated !!!


Once you go Cummins.....you never go back !!!  





Hey Tim.  ...you never did reply to my post.....Thomas's @ the farmers market Thursday morning before the Buck A Rammy ??...I mentioned it to JT !!...He said he would buy !!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 20, 2005)

bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> JIM!!!! how lazy



you call it lazy, I call it giving me an extra couple of hours a week to be able to do something otehr than messing around in the freaking yard

Bubba...I have been pushed on that pushmower of yours....

Jim


----------



## bubbabuck (Jul 20, 2005)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> you call it lazy, I call it giving me an extra couple of hours a week to be able to do something otehr than messing around in the freaking yard
> 
> Bubba...I have been pushed on that pushmower of yours....
> 
> Jim




Its gonna push you all the way to Texas......So bring lots of Desiel Money !!!


----------



## HT2 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Bubba........*



			
				bubbabuck said:
			
		

> Nope !!....Oh the poor uneducated !!!
> 
> 
> Once you go Cummins.....you never go back !!!
> ...


Naw I didn't see that...........


----------



## bubbabuck (Jul 20, 2005)

I put it on one of the B-Ramma  post.....just a little breakfest before all the walking and cold beer !!


----------



## hogman2 (Jul 20, 2005)

You must have run against a "baby" Powerstroke, the 6.0, my 7.3 has 286,000 miles on it and will still suck a Duramax up the turbo and blow it out the exhaust...Check back when yours hits 200,000 if it makes it there!


----------



## Duck's and Buck's (Jul 21, 2005)

*brad patt*

Hey Snakeman you should not be so rough on BradPatt. Everybody deserves respect around here. Just because he's a little younger than most doesn't give reason to belittle someone. He was just giving his opinion and poking fun like you and everyone else on this thread. Just no sense in turning a good thing like this into something bad and negative.  Lighten up a little.  Good luck to all and remember,   we all hunt in the same woods.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jul 22, 2005)

hogman2 said:
			
		

> You must have run against a "baby" Powerstroke, the 6.0, my 7.3 has 286,000 miles on it and will still suck a Duramax up the turbo and blow it out the exhaust...Check back when yours hits 200,000 if it makes it there!



i LOVED my 7.3 its just they are so dang loud compared to the 6.0's. anyone know if the 7.3 really is supposed to more powerful???





			
				duck's and buck's said:
			
		

> Hey Snakeman you should not be so rough on BradPatt. Everybody deserves respect around here. Just because he's a little younger than most doesn't give reason to belittle someone. He was just giving his opinion and poking fun like you and everyone else on this thread. Just no sense in turning a good thing like this into something bad and negative. Lighten up a little. Good luck to all and remember,  we all hunt in the same woods


----------

